# R. imitator intermedius "Chazuta" (pics)



## nelcadiz (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi guys, leave a somes pics of my new froggys :mrgreen: , 3 ranitomeyas imitator intermedius "Chazuta" from Hamm show in deutchland.

They are 6 months and I have one calling just!! :roll:


----------



## dasher_lk (Mar 31, 2008)

hello,

this is an amazing frogs nel  , the frogs have a beautiful colors, the best photo is the third

can you put some photo of the terrarium??

regards

PD: sorry for my bad english  y que bueno ver a un español en el foro :wink:


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

Gorgeous Frogs!!!


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Beautiful frogs and fantastic photos! What is the pink brom in the 2nd picture?


----------



## nelcadiz (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for the coments :mrgreen: . The pink neos I believe that is n. shultesiana pink or n. tricolor variegated pink.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great looking frogs!!!


----------

